# Happy Brithday GABRIELE



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I got this little girl from a BYB at the age of two weeks old. Her mother wasn't producing the milk to feed her and the rest of the litter dies, Gabby was the only survivor. After weeks of bottle feeding and sleepless night she has turned into quite the beautiful young lady.








[/img] 
Here she is when she was first brought home.








[/img] 
This is her at about 3 to 4 weeks old, too cute.








[/img] 
Heres our little princess. This is after my 5 year old was playing with her.








[/img] 
This is still her favorite spot in the house. My pillow, my side of the bed, but don't tell her that.








[/img] 
Look at me now, I am mobile!








[/img] 
Duck decoys, such a great toy for GSD's last forever.








[/img] 
Gabriele loves the snow, can't get her to come in the house when it is snowing. 
















Dearest Gabby, the vet didn't think you would make, I wasn't sure, but here you are at 2, what a big girl you have become. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gabby is a stunning girl! I'm glad she made it. Happy birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for taking such diligent and compassionate care of her! Your bond with her must be incredible. She's gorgeous! Give her a birthday hug for me!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gabby!!


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful story...Beautiful girl!!!! Happy Birthday Gabby!!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

In 2nd pic she looks like a little chipmunk







(what was little animal in Caddyshack?) NOW she grew up to be a gorgeous GSD!! Happy birthday Gabriele


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, what a great story. Gabby is so lucky to have found you and you her! HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gabby. You are a stunning girl and you have a great mom!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for looking everyone. She is great, just love her to pieces. Funny thing thou, although I did all the work raising her she is more attached to my husband, although she listens to me, but plays with him. I guess they are the same as small children. Mom's do all the dirt work, changing diapers, giving meds, cleaning ears, giving bath, trimming nails, but with dad it is all play.


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Happy birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gabriele!









Michaela


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

what a wonderful story of commitment & love.
she's a beauty!!!








happy b-day, Gabriele


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday young lady!


----------



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

What a great story! Congrats to you and Happy Birthday Pretty One!


----------

